# Using a 6.3 IR/UHF PRO remote on 922, possible??



## JeffN9

I have an extra 6.3 IR/UHF PRO remote left from the 622 that I had. Is it possible to program it for the 922? I tried doing the link/unlink thing on the system info screen but this remote didn't show up. I also tried different codes(1-15) but that didn't seem to work either. Some different keys came with it but I'm not sure what they would do. I wanted to use it for a third tv I have in the basement. It would have to be UHF because it's not line of sight.

I did some searches but couldn't find anything that directly pertained to this application.


----------



## RasputinAXP

It uses a different band than the UHF Pro remotes.


----------



## JeffN9

This remote has the A/B band switch by the batteries. Is it a different band than both of those?


----------



## BobaBird

Isn't the 6.3 IR and the 6.4 is the IR/UHF Pro version? If you're wanting UHF, you've already got it in the 32.0 though I can understand wanting to stay with the more comfortable Platinum Plus design.

Anyway, for IR, go to Menu > Settings > Remote > IR

I don't know why link/unlink isn't on that Remote Manager screen.


----------



## JeffN9

On the back of the remote it does say 6.3 IR/UHF PRO. Dish sent it to me with 4 extra keys for the bottom. I thought one of those might switch it to the correct UHF setting for the 922 but apparently not.

I have IR enabled in the remote mgr. menu but that didn't work either. Is there something else I have to do with the 6.3 remote to make IR work? 

Platinum Plus?? I actually prefer the black remotes but hey the 6.3 was laying around and it was free.


----------



## BobaBird

Hard to argue with free. Platinum Plus is the name given to the 5.3/6.3 design when it came out as the successor to the squarish Platinum remote that came with the 501 line.

On the other receivers, you bring up the Sys Info screen then press Record on the remote to sync the receiver to the remote's address code.


----------



## JeffN9

Thanks, I thought platinum plus was your own commentary on the bright silver color

I tried pressing REC + select and a few other combinations but couldn't get the remote to do IR. I'll try again this weekend.


----------

